# Bowflex selecttech dumbbells



## Level1pedstech (Sep 6, 2010)

I would like to give you all a heads up and recommend these dumbbells especially for anyone that has a home gym. I got so tired of switching plates between sets and don't have room for a full set of dumbbells. Also I had several near misses when the locks would slip and the plates would drop to the floor. I got the more expensive set with weights up to 90 pounds. These barbells along with my smith machine allow me to do a full workout and the time I save really adds up.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Sep 6, 2010)

Did you research or try out  powerblocks? I've looked at them a time or two and liked that they were a little more compact and had less moving parts. Bowflex didn't look bad either though.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Sep 7, 2010)

Never looked at the power blocks. I don't remember how I first heard about the bowflex dumbbells but I wont be switching anytime soon. The handles are comfortable and the dumbbells are much easier to move than you might think. I was a little worried about them being bulky when you start moving heavy weight but after a few work outs I was able to move rapidly through my routine with just a little adjustment in form.

 The other plus is that my wife and I can now work out together and work the same areas on the same day. This was always next to impossible when you have to be constantly moving plates. She is much smaller and is looking for different results. Bowflex provides an all body work out routine that's actually pretty good,I was amazed at how much you can do with a set of dumbbells. Of course I will never give up my smith machine for squats and a few other things but you could get a great head to toe work out if you wanted to just using the dumbbells.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Sep 7, 2010)

Fear not letting tje smith machine. Seriously. When you are using a smith or any machine you aren't recruiting all the support muscles you would with free weights. Then again they do make big lifts safer so it might be a wash if you don't lift as much worrying about being smooshed.


----------



## 46Young (Sep 8, 2010)

Level1pedstech said:


> I would like to give you all a heads up and recommend these dumbbells especially for anyone that has a home gym. I got so tired of switching plates between sets and don't have room for a full set of dumbbells. Also I had several near misses when the locks would slip and the plates would drop to the floor. I got the more expensive set with weights up to 90 pounds. These barbells along with my smith machine allow me to do a full workout and the time I save really adds up.



I have the same set. It rocks! The bench is stable and comfortable as well. Instead of smith machine squats, try these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZlodHgCipk&feature=PlayList&p=3577CBD3CB267412&index=0&playnext=1

Good cardio: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o-RM6ebuis

The only things I like a smith machine for:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbzb67nAmnE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGlwJkdMaME

In the last video it wasn't actually a smith machine, but you get the idea.


----------



## 46Young (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's an excellent resource for DIY home equipment, with several squat stands in there:

http://rosstraining.com/blog/index.php?s=home+made+equipment


----------



## Level1pedstech (Sep 11, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> Fear not letting tje smith machine. Seriously. When you are using a smith or any machine you aren't recruiting all the support muscles you would with free weights. Then again they do make big lifts safer so it might be a wash if you don't lift as much worrying about being smooshed.



 When we set up our home gym a health club quality tread mill and the smith machine were our first investments and I got real comfortable with the routine I put together combining the smith machine with free weights. I like the pec deck and lat pull down and of course the squat rack. I like the safety factor of being able to lock out the bar if something goes wrong.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Sep 11, 2010)

46Young said:


> I have the same set. It rocks! The bench is stable and comfortable as well. Instead of smith machine squats, try these:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZlodHgCipk&feature=PlayList&p=3577CBD3CB267412&index=0&playnext=1
> 
> ...




 Great stuff! Those squats look like they may take some getting used to!


----------



## 46Young (Sep 14, 2010)

Level1pedstech said:


> Great stuff! Those squats look like they may take some getting used to!



When you do them, start with bodyweight, and don't do more than two sets the first time or two. That exercise uses a lot of muscles that you don't normally hit, so you'll cramp up or maybe pull something if you overdo it. After a few weeks, though, you can ramp up the weight without fear.


----------



## rickymartin4545 (Dec 6, 2010)

46Young said:


> When you do them, start with bodyweight, and don't do more than two sets the first time or two. That exercise uses a lot of muscles that you don't normally hit, so you'll cramp up or maybe pull something if you overdo it. After a few weeks, though, you can ramp up the weight without fear.



I had several near misses when the locks would slip and the plates would drop to the floor. I got the more expensive set with weights up to 90 pounds.


----------

